# Sandy Balls, New Forest-Christmas?



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

have you been?
are you going?
whats it like?
thanks


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, yes and yes !!  
Lovely site, great indoor pool, good size pitches, lovely walks, very clean toilet blocks.
Will go again but don't know when yet.
Shame about the name  LOL

Maddie


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes! Great site, lovely fully serviced pitches and great facilities. In the new forest too, which when the frost is on the ground, is one of the best places in the world to be!

They have a skating rink in the winter too - only one disappointment......it used to be called 'frosty balls' and campers were given an award, now of course it has been changed to the more conservative 'Forest Ice' and you get a skating rink!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just had a look, and a week-long break 21 Dec - 28 Dec, is £259 for camper van, 2 adults and a dog. Ouch.

I think it also said they could only offer week long breaks during this period.

Gerald


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

we only paid £15 a night in march!

The chalets are around £350 i know that! We priced them up since mother-in-law snores quite loudly! lol! No way we could have her in the same motorhome!! :lol: 

I recall one night, I woke with a start, and said to the O/H 'Is that thunder?' she mutter ' No , it's mother snoring! - and sure enough, she was hammering them home!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

i have booked for christmas eve christmas day and boxing day
not cheap but it is a nice place to be
£111.00 for 3 nights

Gerald i think it is only the log cabins that you must book for a week


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We are going the weekend after next. Its a special anniversay weekend only £15 for as amy as you can pack in the Motorhome plus the doggie. When I priced it up in the peak season it was about £35 a night........... Never been but looking forward to it.

Sonja


----------

